# I have a BB Torch 9800, I want to sling to it from my 922



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

I have a BB Torch 9800, I want to sling to it from my 922. Can I do it.

Thanks


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.slingbox.com/go/blackberry


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The only Blackberry devices supported are 8520, 8900, 9000, and 9700. Your 9800 is not supported. If you have further questions, please let me know.



kcolg30 said:


> I have a BB Torch 9800, I want to sling to it from my 922. Can I do it.
> 
> Thanks


----------

